# Squeaking and Creaking of Docklines and Fenders...



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Squeaking and Creaking of Docklines and Fenders:

I have a solution for one, but not the other. I read, and have found works well, that if you pour soapy water over the offending fender that is rubbing and squeaking it will silence itself. Works like magic!

Now, as I sit here typing on my port setee, at a port tied slip, my docklines are squeaking and creaking in our gusty conditions this afternoon. It's annoying me. We don't have our normal docklines out as we just got back in and plan to go out tomorrow, and our normal docklines don't squeak.

So what makes dock LINES squeak when they are loaded? Do some line types squeak more than others? (3strand vs braid vs 8plait) Do they creak if they're undersized and strained or is small better for the stretch? 

Our regular docklines are 3/4" 3 strand and are so old and stiff that I could use them as boat hooks in a pinch so I'm looking to replace them. I just want to make sure I get the right size and type for minimal squeakage and creakage this windy winter. 

MedSailor


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

They squeak on the part of the hull or chock they are rubbing on. We always stuffed old towels between the lines and the chocks to cut down on the noise.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I also wrap a rag or old towel scrap around my lines where they go through the hawse pipes. It's cheap and effective, makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## davidcms (Sep 1, 2008)

*dockline noise*

i use lanolin applied to the contact of the line and the chock/ cleat/ hawser where the line under load moves.
we lived aboard for 5 yrs in sf bay, lots of motion.
you can by hydrous lanolin at the drugstore in a tube, washes off aftewr a while or anyhrous that wont wash off, from a cosmetic supply house.
ds


----------



## TomKeffer (Sep 16, 2006)

A quick and easy way to silence squeaking dock lines that works on some boats is to lead the lines _across_ the boat and use the cleat on the other side. This will reduce the angle at the chock. Also less chafe.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

Candle wax comes to mind, though I've never tried it. I kinda like the creaking ....sounds shippy


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

billangiep said:


> Candle wax comes to mind, though I've never tried it. I kinda like the creaking ....sounds shippy


.....until its 2am and you have to be up at 4am to go to work


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

Sapperwhite said:


> .....until its 2am and you have to be up at 4am to go to work


 I don't work anymore. It hurts me.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, soap-laden water works for quite a while. A squirt of raw washing up liquid works too.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

I have three strand nylon and have determined that it is actually the line that is stretching and creaking. I don't like "shippy" and haven't found a way to quieten them. I've tried pouring soapy water onto the line - no good. I guess that braided line is probably better.

Looks like I'll need to upgrade.

Andre


----------



## astraeus (Jan 30, 2006)

Omatako said:


> I have three strand nylon and have determined that it is actually the line that is stretching and creaking. I don't like "shippy" and haven't found a way to quieten them. I've tried pouring soapy water onto the line - no good. I guess that braided line is probably better.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to upgrade.
> 
> Andre


I have had squeeking from dock lines as well. They were the expensive prespliced braided lines from WM. The only thing that fixed it was buying 3 strand and splicing up new ones.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Sapperwhite said:


> I also wrap a rag or old towel scrap around my lines where they go through the hawse pipes. It's cheap and effective, makes all the difference in the world.


So last night, I could not sleep because the lines were groaning right above where I lay in the V-berth. I googled Noisy dock lines, and this was the solution! I wrapped a terry towel around each cleat and slept like a baby! Thank you SN and thank you Sapperwhite for saving what was becoming a lousy evening!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Everything's quiet on the dockline front, but what drives me nuts is people's halyards flapping through the night. Mine don't. 

Need some noise-cancelling headphones. If it's quiet enough I actually sleep better on me boat.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

The "squeak" frequently comes from the strands of line rubbing against one another as they stretch and retract. The process generates internal friction that heats the line up, causes the strands to expand slightly, increases the friction, etc. etc. etc. Several research studies that line failures are frequently caused by internal heating rather than chafe, particularly when lines are run through plastic tubing that prevents water getting to the line and acting as a coolant.

When line is manufactured, it is given a coating that serves as a lubricant. As the line ages, however, the coating is washed away, particularly so if it's actually washed although that is sometimes necessary to remove sand and salt crystals that themselves are abrasives that will abrade or chafe a line internally. While most do not like moldy lines--in fact, the mold is slippery does tend to mitigate chafe. But who likes handling green "slimy" lines eh?

One cure that is somewhat more long-lasting is to clean and dry the lines and, once dry, give them a good dose of SailKote to somewhat restore the lubricity lost in the cleaning. A "squeaking" line is wearing out.

FWIW...


----------

